# Expecting? TGS Kidding Tally



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Forgive me if someone has started this yet, there are so many posts already started and with so many threads (and hard enough to remember your own name during kidding season) it's hard to keep up with knowing who has how many due and when and who had which babies. So I'll start off:

3 LaManchas due in March
*2009:
Doelings: 2 
Bucklings:* 4

(I'll update once kidding season has started - I can't wait!)

What about yall?

_For *2008* we had:_
*LaManchas:*
Doelings: 1
Bucklings: 3
*Boer x:*
Doelings: 2
Bucklings: 2
*Nigerian:*
Doelings: 2
Bucklings: 4


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

8 Boers due mid Feb
1 Nubian mid Feb


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

There probably is a "kidding tally" somewhere but it seems that since it is that time of year again...

Binky March 13 with the first kids to carry my herd name!
Angel March 11

I decided to "take it easy" this year....but even having 2 due so close is making me nuts already :ROFL:

2008
BUCKS....3
DOES...6
2009...


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Honey - late January, early February
Lyla, Iris - mid-February
Claribelle - mid-February or late March (two possible due dates)
Leah - March
Panda - May

Pygmies:
Rosie, Daisy, and Fudgie - late March

2008 we had *9 does* and *6 bucks* for the Nigerians. *4 does* and *2 bucks* for the Pygmies.

*2009:*

*Bucklings:
Doelings:*


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I have:

*Hope*, due February 20th
*Unnamed Doe*, possible pregnant, due date unknown

*Bucks:*

*Does:*


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Charity - Feb 19
Faline - Feb 19
Robin - Feb 21
Lamb Chop - ?? Several due dates
Faith - March 12
Ginger - March 18
Honey - March 19
Azriel - May 8 
Aisha - May 13
Naya - May ??
Chenille - May 14
Catherine - May 18
Tigger - May 25
Kitty - June 4 
Cimarron - June 5

*
2009:
Bucklings:
Doelings:*

*
2008:
Bucklings: 4
Doelings:* 7


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

*Spring 2008*
5 doelings
1 buckling

*Winter 2008 *
1 doeling
1 buckling _(rip)_

*Spring 2009*
1 doeling
1 buckling

*Running Total*
7 doelings
3 bucklings


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

So far we've had one doe kid on 1/9 with twins-a buck and a doe.

We still have due:
4 does in Febuary
4 does in March
6 does in April


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Ohh..

2009:

Lolli Pop (pb Nubian) due April 20th (bred to Nubian/Saanen)
Libby (Nubian/Saanen) due April 20th (bred to Nubian/Saanen)
Jenna (Nubian/Alpine) due May 20th (bred to Nubian/Saanen)

Boys: ?
Girls: ?

Now for the sad part..

2008:
Boys: 1
Girls: 0

Heh..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

spring does:

nigerians:

bird (4th fresh) - late jan/early feb
aurora (1rst fresh) - late jan/early feb
Amelia (2nd fresh) - march 21

lamanchas:

Kabooki (1rst fresh) - may 3rd


2009 tally:

bucks: 6
does:7


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

My fun starts in March too!

*2009 Kids*
*-- Doelings*
*2 Bucklings*

Nigerian Dwarfs Due
*Anna* is due 3-4
*Fuchsia* is due 3-4
*Minuet* is due 3-5
*Hallellujah* is due 3-5
*Faith* is due 3-12
*Cha-Cha* is due 3-21
*Secrets* is due 4-2
*Olympia *is due 4-10
*Barbie* is due 5-12
-Few more planned for summer and fall this year.

Lamanchas Due
*Meg* is due 3-12
-Two more planned for summer this year.

2008 we had:
*37 Kids total*
*20 Doelings*
*16 Bucklings*

2007 we had:
*20 Kids total*
*8 Doelings*
*12 Bucklings*

So I'm probably set-up for another buck year but I can hope its a doe year or at least 50/50.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

2009 (based on 145 days gestation) will update as needed

Hallie-Feb 4
Cinammon-Feb 4
Ophelia- Mar 5
Gizelle-Apr 28
Panama- May 7 (possibly)
Boo- June 14
Kadabra- June 14

Doelings: ? (we'll know soon enough!! x your fingers for LOTS of does)
Bucklings: ?

2008: no babies for 2008


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well i am done for now. (I am not sure if the bucks got to anyone later)

Does 7

Bucks 5

We had one buck that died, (mom did not get him cleaned fast enough and get he sack off his face. I was out in the barn not a hour before that and she was fine and NO signs of going into labor at all. So that is why I was not out there to help her.

Then I have Hope. She had that baby that was born dead and really really tiny. I never even looked to she what that one was.


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

This is my first kidding season and I have 2 FF.

Sasha (FF) due Feb 8
Tiara due Feb 8-28
Ivy (FF) due May 14


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

2009 Kidding Schedule -

Dora: 28 Feb
Trisha: 22 March
Snow: 24 March
Boots: 21 April
Trinty (ff): 22 April
Daisie May: 7 May
Jewelz (ff): 7 may
Lola: 8 May
Twilight (ff): 19 June (unconfirmed - hootchie girl!)
Sherbert (ff): 6 June (unconfirmed)
Dobie (ff): being bred
Blingz (ff): being bred
Fire (ff): being bred
Ginger: 21 June (unconfirmed)
Blanca: being bred

Does: 
Bucks:

For 2008 we had:

Unregistered Nigerians:
Does: 2
Bucks: 3

Registered Nigerians:
Does: 3 (1 passed at birth)
Bucks: 5 (2 passed at birth)

Pygmy/Nigerians:
Does: 2
Bucks: 2

Boer X:
Does: 1
Bucks: 2

Kinder/Nigerian:
Does: 1
Bucks: 0

For a total of:
Does: 10
Bucks: 12


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

This too is my first year breeding after owning goats for years. I have 4 FF due.

Maddie,( pygmy) day 145 is Jan 29th :hair: 
Rosie- march
Gretchen -march
Oprah- april

Just hoping all goes well


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

2009

Does
Bucks

Lyric should be due sometime in March
Lyrae should be due in May or June. (unless of course she DID take the first time which I doubt)

2008
1 buckling


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

This year we have 11 does due in the dairy herd(idk what my brother has due), most of them are due the end of February and the beginning of March.

2009
Bucks
Does

And here are last year's statistics from both herds(meat and dairy)

2008
*Dairy Herd*
Bucks: 18
Does: 12
*Total: 30; average 2 kids per doe*

*Meat herd*
Bucks: 20
Does: 16
*Total: 36; average 2.4 kids per doe*

*Combined total*
Bucks: 38
Does: 28
*Grand Total: 66 kids with a total average of 2.2 kids per doe*


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Good grief Sarah...... you've definitely got the market cornered on the "tally." I feel kinda pathetic for my list:

3 Registered Pygora does due: 1st: April 5th; 2nd April 12th, third April 19th. All first timers.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

So far we've had one doe kid on 1/9 with twins-a buck and a doe.
Same here! I don't know if any more will kid or not but we will see. Next year we will have more though!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

2008:
5 Does
5 Bucks and one doa

2009
Dorcas: Feb 3
Xcell: March 8
Ghost(LaMancha): March 10
Anna: April 3
Saleen: April 6
Spice: May 17
Sugar: June 10
Charity: June 11

NYB:
Maxinne
Nice
Jazz


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

*2009*:
Have 6 NZ Kiko FF's
1 PB Kiko
1 7/8 Kiko
1 Boer/Kiko Cross
All due Feb. 18th

*2008*:
Had 28 kids total
10 bucklings
18 doelings
All lived except a set of twins (one of each) who were born prematurely when their dam was T boned by the herd bully. Only managed to keep them alive for 3 days.  When we moved in Sept. we sold a large portion of the herd off, so our kid crop will be much smaller this year.


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok first timer here 

keas=june mounted on 1-17-09 watch this one
shady lady=june mounted 1-22-09 I saw the goo drip think he did the job here too
moca not yet no sigh of heat or being mounted

Mindy


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Sacajawea: Feb 2. (Nigerian) 
Gypsy: Feb 12. (Nubian)
Spirit: Feb 16. (recorded Lamancha)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

2008 
6 does 
6 bucks 1 was doa and 1 died at 6 weeks

2009
doelings
bucklings

Does due 150 days
Angie - May 3rd 
Lola - May 16th
Sweet Pea - June 20th
Mia - July 1st


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

This is my first year ever for kids: And, since my first ever kid (doeling) was born last week and died (she was several weeks early) I'm slightly anxious regarding my next three does birthings.

Christina (Alpine): due April 4 (but could have been bred for a March 3 delivery as she came back into heat when we thought she was already pregnant?)

Mescal (Nubian): ran with a buck for six weeks before I got her so she could be due the first of March BUT she appeared to come back into heat and was possibly rebred by another buck for a May 20th delivery date.

Carnation (Alpine): Due May 26; if she actually got pregnant since she had silent heats and I had to bring the buck here to run with her for four weeks.

So, my first year and I have no real solid ideas on any of them. Aaaarrgghhh!!! :hair:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

150 days
Zoe-5/28
Gabby-5/31
Molly-5/31
Ellie-6/7

*2009 (1st year)*
*Bucklings:*
*Doelings:*


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

HAHA! Yet another chance to talk about Demi! I love threads like this! 

Due 2009:
DEMI!!!

born 2009:
bucklings:
doelings:

born 2008
bucklings: 1
doelings: 1

born 2007
bucklings: 2
doelings: 3


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's our list...we're freshening 6 does this year. All Nubians this year, too!!

Bella - kidded 1/12/09
Fool - 2/22/09
Flicka - 3/8/09
Precious - 3/9/09
Brook - 3/18/09
Lark - 4/18/09

Bucklings: 2
Doelings: 1

*2008* Totals(freshened 6):
Bucklings: 2
Doelings: 9


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I am another with a first time kidding this year  Hopefully she is bred....

Kissy (grade Alpine) FF - should be due April 14 (my best friend's birthday! :greengrin


----------

